# Process for the Wife Visa



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a quick question with regards to the wifes visa. I will be arriving in the Dubai very soon and complete by Visa papers. After that i shall start my wife's papers which is mainly our marriage cert - my question is does the visa for the wife also go through SC and you have to wait for a long time like i did or it is much easier since she will be sponsored under me?

Whats your experience with this?

Thanks all


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

You need these things done:
1. your own visa stamped in your passport
2. signed and attested (by MoL) Labor Contract
3. bank statement regarding your salary - new thing - see here
4. Ejari certificate for your Tenancy Contract
5. marriage certificate attested by MoFA here

So, let's say you land here on 1st of July. Bad news - it's Ramadan season, so any government related activity will probably take even more time. First thing you do is to find out who company's PRO is, and get on his back to prepare everything for you, but you also have to promptly do whatever needs to be done.

One month later you will probably have your own visa, an apartment with TC and Ejari, marriage certificate attested. What you probably won't have is Labor Contract and bank statement. Maybe you can take care of the bank thing if you get your own visa soon enough to open up a bank account before you receive your first salary. LC can drag on, OTOH.

Good news is that once you have all of this, SC can be issued by DNRD within one hour.

So you're looking at something close to one, one and a half, up to two months.

Alternatively, you can bring your wife on a tourist visa (on arrival), but she needs to do a visa run I think once the SC is ready. But do you want your pregnant wife traveling at the worst time of year?


----------

